# Anyone else massively annoyed at the amount of time it takes to build amenities?



## gracefullygauche (Aug 22, 2018)

12 hours, I would get. 24 is pushing it, but it's still acceptable. But when it takes 72 HOURS to build an amenity, and you have several campers with stuck friendship levels because of it, it gets ridiculous. Is anyone else super annoyed with the time it takes to build these? Or even the fact that you can't get to certain levels with campers because you don't have a specific amenity?

It also annoys me because there are some amenities (i.e. the sporty ones and cool ones) that I really don't care for because they don't fit in with my camp's theme, yet I have to build them if I want to unlock special items/pictures with certain campers. It's all so convoluted and transparent on Nintendo's part.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 22, 2018)

You dont have to have amenities you don't like displayed in your camp in order to raise campers lvls. Also the I wouldn't have a huge problem with the time if they had a 2nd amenity slot but yeah the time is ridiculous especially for the 1st lvl of the amenity.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 24, 2018)

They want us to spend Leaf Tickets to ?speed things up? ugh


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 24, 2018)

HHoney said:


> They want us to spend Leaf Tickets to ?speed things up? ugh



I literally forgot that you could speed up amenity construction. I just don't consider spending Leaf Tickets on anything other than exclusive items, so I forget what else they're redeemable towards. 

I don't really enjoy how long it takes to upgrade the amenities, but it's not too bad when I am on an inbetween phase of proper campsite d?cor. If it's already a travesty, who cares that there's a giant tent up taking space? I also like to upgrade everything back to back to back during that time, after hoarding a bunch of essences.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 24, 2018)

I agree, it is annoying to stare at a tent for several days just to up a villager's friendship. It is especially annoying if it is an amenity I don't even want to display. Can't they just be magicians who build everything overnight like in other AC games?


----------



## nanpan (Aug 25, 2018)

ugh yes, the fact that they do it for starting an amenity AND finishing one? Yes I understand it's to promote buying leaf tickets but it really takes some joy away from the game having to wait.


----------



## Roald_fan (Aug 26, 2018)

I've only found it annoying recently because the amenity for the civic campers is just so darn ugly.


----------



## WynterFrost (Aug 27, 2018)

72 hours is just a bit too long for me. I feel like PC is slowly becoming more leaf ticket heavy compared to when it was first released


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Aug 27, 2018)

The craftiing time reminds me of Warframe. I just wish there were to amenity slots, and not a ludicrous amount of essence required to build these things, either.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 29, 2018)

You guys do realize you don't need to display the amenity to level up villagers right?


----------



## arbra (Aug 30, 2018)

I agree with the first build (which while I hate I still understand, at least at the 24 hour mark), but then to have to do it again on the last is annoying.

And while it was suggested that you could use leaf tickets to speed it up, they really ramped up the number of tickets that is required to do that, so it really is not a "feasible" option - but I do get that you could spend money and get it easily before someone comments.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> You guys do realize you don't need to display the amenity to level up villagers right?



I think everyone realizes that, what they are saying is that there are some amenities that they would never even build in the first place, but you are REQUIRED to build (and them build them up completely (except for the final stage)) if you want to be able to get your villagers to the max level.  This costs both time and resources that could be spent on other things.


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 1, 2018)

Having just 1 amenity slot, and having to do the wait time twice per amenity (first build & level 5) can get pretty annoying lol! I think adding another amenity slot, or at least making the last build take half the time or something (because apparently adding an extra pipe or 2 around the hot air balloon takes the same amount of time as to build the entire balloon itself!) would help a lot.

The reality is that, it's made to take a long time and be frustrating so that people will pay for them to be completed sooner. I don't know how many people actually do (in fact, i've never seen anyone who has outside of the first few when they are pretty low cost) but i'm sure some people will. The cost can be pretty ridiculous though, i've seen around 350 for one amenity. That's roughly ?15 (?) which is pretty insane for speeding up the time an in game item takes to build in my eyes!


----------



## IronicallyDabbing (Sep 4, 2018)

I hate F2P P2W models. Rather just pay full price upfront for a balanced game.


----------

